

Rackspace and Github accused of patent infringement - VanL
http://news.priorsmart.com/api/0.1/litigations/txedce-139822/Complaint.pdf?oauth_body_hash=2jmj7l5rSw0yVb%2FvlWAYkK%2FYBwk%3D&oauth_nonce=33051896&oauth_timestamp=1347971999&oauth_consumer_key=2037219&oauth_signature_method=HMAC-SHA1&oauth_version=1.0&lituser=6092217&oauth_signature=%2BuAZojm81O61tJ2ouwuSm2QdRGA%3D&ls=2012-09-18

======
vectorbunny
This smells like a test case. If PersonalWeb wins this, it would seem that
their purchased patent bundle would allow them to effectively squeeze all
'cloud' providers. They certainly have the big legal guns in McKool Smith.
Sadly, it seems more lucrative to build tax castles all up and down the river
and demand tribute than it does to create and sell actual goods and services.

